# Stripping an exterior ceiling



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Just for fun. Any info from the masters I could pick up on. 

Ceiling was covered with a poly. Mildew has developed under the coating. It shows. So, stripping and resealing. 

HD-80, a little powersolve, citralic brightener. 

Ok so, how does the ceiling strip in comparison to deck flooring? I bet it won't be so easy. 

I'm wearing a suit and a shield, all the PPE. Wonder if the mix will need to be dilluted less. Or if I should add a bit of detergent to give it some sticking power? Nah I will pass on the adding anything  .... Maybe a bit of scrubbing will be in order. I have never seen a thread referring to stripping ceilings in particular so I figured why not?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ive never striped a ceiling but I did power wash the ceiling of a boiler room an I cant stress protective clothing an esp eye wear enough !! ...nasty nasty job..like takin a chemical shower blahh


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea, the guys were suited up pretty good. A few drips managed to get in anyway but they were safe for the most part. The shield is key. 

Man what a day with this. The deck floors came clean in no time. The ceiling was another story. Chalk this one up to experience. About three applications total of the HD and PS. I just came back from checking on it after letting it dry out and I was surprised to see as much of it came off as it did. Removing the remainder of the poly won't be as time consuming as I was anticipating earlier. 

So now it will be remove the spots with poly still there, downstream some brightener, rinse, let dry, sand, stain and get the bejeezus out of there with it looking good as promised. 

Someone was nice enough to take the time to call me and let me know I wasn't necessarily doing anything wrong other than attempting this process with a poly coating. It did work but it could have likely been a more effective use of time to use a different product and process with the ceiling only.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> .... The deck floors came clean in no time. The ceiling was another story. Chalk this one up to experience.


What would you use/try if you had to strip another ceiling with poly on it...pass on it altogether???


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Pass? Like in quit? Never!!!!! Not in my vocabulary. 

Still researching this a bit with a trusted resource. If I heard things correctly today in the busy ness of the things going on during a conversation I had I am thinking Methylene Chloride. Don't quote me on that just yet. Really. 

I made a mistake in thinking these products I just received and used for the first time were able to take care of a poly or varnish. They do eventually but they are just not effecient in this. The solid stain on the deck flooring rinsed away like it was nothing. It was beautiful. What I had hoped to spend less than half of a day on took a full day and it still needs fine tuning tomorrow. 

Lesson learned. It's only money. 

Pass up on work. No this is a nice ceiling I am anxious to put some color on it and bring it back. I really enjoy transforming houses from blah to ahhh. This is the seventh house on this street in a two block radius this year. First with a ceiling like this. I want to be the one people call when they need this service.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool. Sounds like you have the right mindset. I was recently working on a home with varnished pine porch ceiling. It was still in decent shape but, on the verge of needing work. I've always been curious to know what the best products to remove film forming finishes were.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

John, yes you heard correctly. 

Like I said though, do a test spot. Its a wicked chemical. Watch your disposal.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

John if its in town or WB I would love to see it.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

*stripping poly*

We use ABR citrus paint remover, to strip log homes with Sikkens on them to bare wood it comes in gel and paste. Rinse with water.

If their is only stain not hard poly type coating their fast finish remover works excellent. Second step , wood restorer, makes wood look new . then rinse.

Suit up, PPG. full face respirator espically for overhead work, sprayn it on, scrub lightly with a brush, rinse. Works everytime, with no methelene chloride.

You can find the details here.

http://abrp.com/paint-strippers.php


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks again Ken. 

Tommy it is a nice ceiling but nothing really all that special. T&G on the upper deck porch is all. A simple rectangle approximately 8' x 30'. On the island. Mildew made it's way in between the poly either by not having it cleaned first or it just took root and made it's way through. It was just ashame to look at it like it was. Nothing to do but remove the finish already there and start over. 

No sense in sharing pics til the prep is done. Other things were given attention today. Busy busy. I will post one of the before though.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that cedar John?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Funny. Pine with no maintenance for too long after improper application of original product. Looks like cedar in color though.


----------

